# Using Utilities Ground Grid.



## bakerbrynn (Oct 13, 2010)

I am working on a new 1600amp 120/208v service in saskatchewan. I am running the secondary conductors for the main service into the utilities vault from the main switch. does anyone know if there is any reason i cant use the utilities ground grid (consisting of 5 ground rods and #2 bare Cu around the transformer vault) as the buildings ground grid. im thinking tie a properly sized bare CU from the neutral bus in the main switch out to the grounding bus in transformer which is itself tied to the ground grid around the transformer.

Thanks


----------



## Inphase (May 5, 2012)

Its been awhile, but I think the utility ground grid is off limits.


----------



## bakerbrynn (Oct 13, 2010)

It appears your right. talked to AHJ today and he says need you own grid. upon further thought into this it makes sense; the utilities grounds the hell out of there X0 bushing with 5 rods and #2 or something to that effect, if there ground is cut for some reason or disconnected, it would be totally ungrounded so the consumer grid functions as a back up groundng means to the X0 as well as a primary grounding means for the building it serves 

thanks for your response!


----------

